# new my v 4 stroke engine



## tonyengines (Aug 11, 2010)

nev job v 4 stroke engine 20 cc 60°


----------



## tonyengines (Aug 11, 2010)

;D


----------



## tonyengines (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## tonyengines (Aug 11, 2010)

;D


----------



## gbritnell (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi Tony,
Great start on your new engine. I have to ask this question. In the picture of your crank you show the thicker counterbalance side and a thinner opposite side. With my experience building engines I have found that the crank pin needs to be pinned or pressed well enough to prevent the two crank halves from twisting. With your thinner side it doesn't look like there's much press or pin room to hold it secure. Not a criticism but just an observation.
gbritnell


----------



## tonyengines (Aug 12, 2010)

:-\it is useful this ?


----------



## tonyengines (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## tonyengines (Aug 12, 2010)

;D


----------



## Diy89 (Aug 12, 2010)

Nice! Gives me motivation to work on mine!


----------



## tonyengines (Aug 14, 2010)

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## tonyengines (Aug 14, 2010)

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## tonyengines (Aug 14, 2010)

??? mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## tonyengines (Aug 15, 2010)

Carburetor


----------



## gbritnell (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi Tony,
Excellent work on your engine. It's really starting to look like a motorcycle engine. One thing I can tell you since building mine is that the carburetor needs to be insulated from the cylinder heads. Once the heads get hot they transfer the heat to the carb and it boils the gas out of the carb. (vapor lock) I kept having this problem with mine. It would start great and run for about a minute or so and then you could see the fuel being pushed back into the clear fuel line. After putting an insulator spacer at both ends of the manifold I can get about 3-4 minutes or running time.
gbritnell


----------



## tonyengines (Aug 18, 2010)

Hi GBritnell

spacer antiheat of silicone  ;D


----------



## tonyengines (Aug 18, 2010)

;D


----------



## tonyengines (Aug 18, 2010)

;D


----------



## tonyengines (Aug 18, 2010)

;D


----------



## tonyengines (Aug 18, 2010)

;D


----------



## tonyengines (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## kustomkb (Aug 19, 2010)

Wow, you work fast Tony!

 Can't wait to hear this one.


----------



## gbritnell (Aug 19, 2010)

Beautiful looking engine you have there Tony. I too can't wait to hear this one run. Does your electronic ignition have provisions for changing the timing?
gbritnell


----------



## tonyengines (Aug 20, 2010)

??? .....I will try this method ....... ??? 

View attachment IM004012.AVI


----------



## tonyengines (Aug 20, 2010)

;D ;D ;D HAHAHAHAHAHAH ;D


----------



## Diy89 (Aug 20, 2010)

Very nice work!


----------



## tonyengines (Aug 26, 2010)

;D .................   ignition


----------



## tonyengines (Aug 26, 2010)

;D


----------



## tonyengines (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## tonyengines (Aug 28, 2010)

;D distribution


----------



## doubletop (Aug 28, 2010)

This is good and interesting. I understand the lack of supporting text. I'd struggle doing a post in Italian

Courtesy of Babblefish
_
Questo è buono e interessante. Capisco la mancanza di supporto di testo. Mi piacerebbe lottare facendo un post in italiano_

Pete


----------



## tonyengines (Aug 29, 2010)

thanks Pete  ..... misfortune I do not know English ..... my English is disastrous


----------



## doubletop (Aug 29, 2010)

Tony

My Italian is nil. But they say pictures paint a thousand words.

http://babblefish.com/freetranslator.php


Il mio italiano è pari a zero. Ma dicono dipingere quadri di mille parole

Pete


----------



## ariz (Aug 30, 2010)

Pete voleva dire che "un'immagine vale 1000 parole"


----------



## doubletop (Aug 31, 2010)

I'll stop now; that's what I meant but babblefish must have got it wrong. It did the reverse translation correctly

Pete


----------



## tonyengines (Sep 6, 2010)

ariz  said:
			
		

> Pete voleva dire che "un'immagine vale 1000 parole"



 ;D grazie ......


----------



## tonyengines (Sep 6, 2010)

;D    first test run . WOW is truly nervous and angry ;D ;D ;D


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpYLrc6GDXE[/ame]


----------



## SAM in LA (Sep 6, 2010)

WOW! th_confused0052

Sounds fantastic.

Good job.

SAM


----------



## dsquire (Sep 6, 2010)

Tony 

What a beautiful engine you have made. I love the sound of it. I am glad that you shared the build and the running of it with us. You should be very proud of it.

 :bow: :bow: th_wav th_wav :bow: :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## Tony64 (Apr 5, 2021)

*i'm ---tonyengines --- i can't recover my passwort now i'm Tony64*


----------

